# day parking in Belfast



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

We are camped at the site in Jordanstown and had planned to visit Belfast City Centre by bus tomorrow (Bank Holiday Mon). However, I am told that Ulsterbus will only allow small dogs on their buses and our Lad is not consdiered to e a small dog. I would be grateful if anyone can suggest a car park or parking area we could use in the city centre which would allow us to walk the rest of the way into the city for soem sightseeing.

Thanks in aniticiaption.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I was in Belfast the other week and I saw a few motorhomes parked in the Odyssey Arena just on the outskirts (big cinema complex)

it's a little walk into the centre and more secure than most places.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

There is plenty of parking within a mile of the City Ctr , just drive around until you find a space, however have you considered a taxi, fairly cheap and you know your MH will be safe then.


----------



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks to both who replied. I decided to go along with bigcat30's idea and found plenty of space and very reasonable charge. Thanks once again.


----------

